# I'm no longer going here regularly.



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I've realized that I don't exactly have general social anxiety like everyone else here does. I only have specific anxiety. I can also solve most of my problems on my own. I recognize that I am not a loser. That I am a pretty good person myself. Sometimes I make mistakes but that's just what everyone does. We all make mistakes every now and then. I realize that I shouldn't always be looking at everyone else's situation because my situation is unique, that other people can help me, but people's advice on the internet is really only unique to their situation and theirs alone. So I should take it with a grain of salt.

I used to make a topic here every day. Spend hours at a time. Now I just only spend 10 minutes here at most. I feel like I'm really making progress here. I'm using my newfound free time to use it on my hobbies and talking to other people I wouldn't normally. Expressing my thoughts on Facebook or in real life when I normally would express it on here. I feel like I'm making good forward progress.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sure you've stated it before,but what exactly IS your specific anxiety?


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no anxiety most of the time. But my anxiety stems from crisis-related situations, either drama with friends, losing a long-time friend, things like that. So 99% of the time I don't have anxiety except for those particular situations.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Anti depressant said:


> I have no anxiety most of the time. But my anxiety stems from crisis-related situations, either drama with friends, losing a long-time friend, things like that. So 99% of the time I don't have anxiety except for those particular situations.


I can certainly see WHY we all drive you nuts then -surely we drain the life right out of you?!? Most here are exhausting and let's face it,that's not going to change. RUN and save yourself before the bitterness seeps into your very soul!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anti depressant said:


> I've realized that I don't exactly have general social anxiety like everyone else here does. I only have specific anxiety. I can also solve most of my problems on my own. *I recognize that I am not a loser. *That I am a pretty good person myself. Sometimes I make mistakes but that's just what everyone does. We all make mistakes every now and then. I realize that I shouldn't always be looking at everyone else's situation because my situation is unique, that other people can help me, but people's advice on the internet is really only unique to their situation and theirs alone. So I should take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> I used to make a topic here every day. Spend hours at a time. Now I just only spend 10 minutes here at most. I feel like I'm really making progress here. I'm using my newfound free time to use it on my hobbies and talking to other people I wouldn't normally. Expressing my thoughts on Facebook or in real life when I normally would express it on here. I feel like I'm making good forward progress.


 No one on here is a loser.


----------



## ButterOnToast (Feb 7, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> No one on here is a loser.


I think milleniumman means that he accepts that he is not a loser, something that I'm sure many on here (myself included) find it hard to realise


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

ButterOnToast said:


> I think milleniumman means that he accepts that he is not a loser, something that I'm sure many on here (myself included) find it hard to realise


That's what I'm saying. I'm starting to realize that it's okay to be alone for some of the time. I realize I have a good group of friends. Some people don't have that. But, I see now that I'm not a loser, just because someone doesn't reply to me right away or I don't hang out all the time.

Also, Still Waters, sometimes it drives me nuts here. That's why I can only come here sparingly. I can't relate to most of the topics. But, I can maybe relate to one or two of them. And the advice for those topics are pretty decent. It's all about weeding the really sad topics from the not so sad ones.


----------



## louise47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anti depressant said:


> That's what I'm saying. I'm starting to realize that it's okay to be alone for some of the time. I realize I have a good group of friends. Some people don't have that. But, I see now that I'm not a loser, just because someone doesn't reply to me right away or I don't hang out all the time.
> 
> Also, Still Waters, sometimes it drives me nuts here. That's why I can only come here sparingly. I can't relate to most of the topics. But, I can maybe relate to one or two of them. And the advice for those topics are pretty decent. It's all about weeding the really s
> ad topics from the not so sad ones.


 Now that you have made progress, if it is real progress you could help others. If you react to others problems, it is because you are identifying with them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ButterOnToast said:


> I think milleniumman means that he accepts that he is not a loser, something that I'm sure many on here (myself included) find it hard to realise


 Yes - this is a big hurdle. It has to be worked through!


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

louise47 said:


> Now that you have made progress, if it is real progress you could help others. If you react to others problems, it is because you are identifying with them.


I can't. That's would be too much of a burden. I feel like I should help people I know irl. But, I can't help every person that is going through a lot of suffering. That's what I think of when I see these people... I just don't think I can do that.

But yes MilleniumMan, that's what I'm getting at.


----------



## ButterOnToast (Feb 7, 2014)

Bah, just realised I put millenniumman's name in my previous comment when I was meant to put yours anti depressant.

Good to here that you are making progress though anti depressant and I hope it continues for you


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

So you trying say we're losers?


----------



## Im so Bleh (Dec 26, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> So you trying say we're losers?


Sounds like it to me. Why do people that overcome it or discover they don't have full blown SAD always gave to start taking pot shots soon there after?

I hope I don't became like that if and when I get better.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Where did I say that you guys were losers? Only that you think that you are. I don't think that I am a loser anymore. I have broken out of that... something that a lot of you guys/girls need to do. Just because a bunch of people told you that they thought you were a loser, a reject, etc, doesn't mean that it's true. Reality is plastic and can constantly change... you don't have to stay some way your whole life. You can change and you can become the person you want to be.


----------



## Im so Bleh (Dec 26, 2013)

Anti depressant said:


> Where did I say that you guys were losers? Only that you think that you are. I don't think that I am a loser anymore. I have broken out of that... something that a lot of you guys/girls need to do. Just because a bunch of people told you that they thought you were a loser, a reject, etc, doesn't mean that it's true. Reality is plastic and can constantly change... you don't have to stay some way your whole life. You can change and you can become the person you want to be.


Ok, it's just that the context is a bit off putting.

It sounds like you're taking a few threads from a few user's here and putting all of the posters on this site in that box which is understandable I suppose.

It's good that you don't have it anymore though. Good luck in your future.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I know what you are saying, and that's just great news also  good luck


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, well I'm back to square one. I just lost 4 people that I thought were friends, but, apparently they didn't like me as much as I wanted to be around them. I may be in some trouble for it too. I don't know yet. I'll know by Monday. Why does it seem like every time I'm feeling really good something like this will crash me down and bring me back to earth?


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

Same here, op. I have to say that having SA and participating in this website is counterintuitive.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll probably go back to participating in this website less once I find out if I'm in trouble for not by tomorrow. I'll know for certain then. I'm hoping for the best though. This recent incident has increased my anxiety ten fold.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay. My anxiety is a lot lower now that I know that I'm not in trouble. So, I'll probably go back to using this site a bit less. My anxiety has been a lot less now within the past day though since I've found some really nice people to talk to and not even necessarily hang out with... I have those people. But these people have been really nice and it's made things a lot better lately.


----------



## DefeatSAD (Sep 25, 2013)

Im so Bleh said:


> Sounds like it to me. Why do people that overcome it or discover they don't have full blown SAD always gave to start taking pot shots soon there after?
> 
> I hope I don't became like that if and when I get better.


They could be in denial/projecting or ashamed.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

DefeatSAD said:


> They could be in denial/projecting or ashamed.


It's more of feeling ashamed from doing it. This is a good community and I'm not throwing anyone under the bus. I've received some good advice from this place. There may be some negative elements... but... ultimately I know I have to figure things out on my own. I eventually have to figure out my own path, with the help of people I know in real life. I have to do a balance of it... but... I can't rely on internet people for help all the time. It's a little weird.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck Anti!


----------

